# Apples and Cheese :)



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who does it? Slice up some thin apple wedges and throw a layer of extra sharp cheese on top? Mmmmm. Don't biff it if ya haven't tried it  

Any other state or regional food recipes/traditions out there? 

We usually have hot apple cider this time of year, and sugar-on-snow in the winter/spring. Hot grade A maple syrup poured right on a dish of snow. You can pick it right up with your fingers and pop it in your mouth


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nopr I do the Apple and cheese thing most mornings  along with a yogurt.Good pick-me-up breakfast  of course a tall glad of OJ to tie it all together.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

mm that sounds yummy  nice way to start the day!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2011)

I eat apples and cheese together, but not melted on top.


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds good and I will try it........from the south a small bag of salted shelled peanuts poured into your bottle of coke, shake well.
Can't forget RC Cola and moon pies


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Had a moon pie today! I tried the "crunchie" one. PB  Not the same as the big fat fluffy ones though!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

Toristurtles said:


> Sounds good and I will try it........from the south a small bag of salted shelled peanuts poured into your bottle of coke, shake well.
> Can't forget RC Cola and moon pies



Hahaha wow brings me back to my childhood my uncle would eat peanuts like that in his coke.I'm from Corpus Christi area but they do it here in Central Tx too


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2011)

peanuts in coke? moon pies and RC? has the world gone mad?


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

I HAVE to try peanuts in coke! Never heard of that combo!


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> peanuts in coke? moon pies and RC? has the world gone mad?



Hahaha that's just making me laugh


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> peanuts in coke? moon pies and RC? has the world gone mad?



Well idk what the heck turkey twizzlers are but some on here seem to adore it lol


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 2, 2011)

peanuts in coke? cheese on apples? never heard of these EVER in my life...but I'm willing to try.


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Boiled peanuts...2die for 



sulcatababies1402 said:


> Toristurtles said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good and I will try it........from the south a small bag of salted shelled peanuts poured into your bottle of coke, shake well.
> ...



A great little combo in Mississippi years ago


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

I really need to try all these peanut ideas


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 2, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> Had a moon pie today! I tried the "crunchie" one. PB  Not the same as the big fat fluffy ones though!



Not had the " crunchy one"


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

The crunchy one was just ok. I really like the other ones better  

Anybody here had Bubble Tea? Look it up, it's SO good! You can make it at home, it's SUPER easy. Another little odd thing I like. it's like drinking fog eggs out of juice


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2011)

fog eggs?


----------



## chase thorn (Oct 2, 2011)

i love a plate of Colby jack, mushrooms, avocado, broccoli, strawberries, sugar snap peas, and some ranch  mmm!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> The crunchy one was just ok. I really like the other ones better
> 
> Anybody here had Bubble Tea? Look it up, it's SO good! You can make it at home, it's SUPER easy. Another little odd thing I like. it's like drinking fog eggs out of juice





Fog eggs?  you lost me


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL, I meant FROG eggs.. Sorry about the typo


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> LOL, I meant FROG eggs.. Sorry about the typo



Ok no longer confused but my reaction was ew lol sorry that doesn't sound appealing to me


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Haha. That was the same reaction I had when I first tried it. Bubble tea is tapioca pearls (the big huge ones) basically soaked in juice or tea, or whatever. When tapioca pearls absorb whatever it is you put them in, they become sort of gelatinous and squishy, and kinda hollow, but filled with the desired liquid. Really weird to explain, but super cool to eat/drink.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

I am all for trying something new.......BUT.....what is the point of peanuts in coke? Doesn't the pieces of peanut get into the coke, then your drinking the coke and swallowing chunks of peanut......hmmmmm I sure hope I am missing something!  

I am going to google bubble tea, that has me very curious!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2011)

well I guess the weirdest thing I eat is a peanut butter (chunky) bacon lettuce and mayonnaise sandwich. It is called a grandpa sandwich since my grandpa thought it up.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

dmmj said:


> well I guess the weirdest thing I eat is a peanut butter (chunky) bacon lettuce and mayonnaise sandwich. It is called a grandpa sandwich since my grandpa thought it up.



Wow. Does it taste good? it must because you said "eat" as in "still do". That is very different.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Well you learn something new everyday! There is a place here in town that sells those bubble teas. I will have to go next weekend and check it out. 

Peanut butter and bacon....not sure about that one

I made jambalaya for dinner, I think I will stick with that!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Well you learn something new everyday! There is a place here in town that sells those bubble teas. I will have to go next weekend and check it out.
> 
> Peanut butter and bacon....not sure about that one
> 
> I made jambalaya for dinner, I think I will stick with that!



You will love the tea, I swear. I am hooked, I got introduced a year ago.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Brandon, I'll let you know, if I get hooked your in big trouble!!! It's kinda far, so hopefully that will be a big deterrent.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> Haha. That was the same reaction I had when I first tried it. Bubble tea is tapioca pearls (the big huge ones) basically soaked in juice or tea, or whatever. When tapioca pearls absorb whatever it is you put them in, they become sort of gelatinous and squishy, and kinda hollow, but filled with the desired liquid. Really weird to explain, but super cool to eat/drink.



Oh that's a Japanese drink isn't it I have heard of it and it does sound good  will have to find a place that sells it


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> blafiriravt said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. That was the same reaction I had when I first tried it. Bubble tea is tapioca pearls (the big huge ones) basically soaked in juice or tea, or whatever. When tapioca pearls absorb whatever it is you put them in, they become sort of gelatinous and squishy, and kinda hollow, but filled with the desired liquid. Really weird to explain, but super cool to eat/drink.
> ...



Yes I do think that's where it originated from. Not sure if you have a 99 resteraunt near you, but they have them there. OR I actually buy the kits online. You can just buy the pearls and put them into whatever you want  There are also ton of how-too's on them, youtube is a pretty good place.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 2, 2011)

Ut OHhhhhhhhhhhhh, I just didn't another search and there is one 5 minutes away! I am dying from curiosity!!! Doesn't help that I am bored stiff either!!! I maybe yelling "son get your shoes on we are going to the store" then if he doesn't like his, well I can drink his too!! ***insert evil laugh here***


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol! Go for it! Lemme know what ya think


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 2, 2011)

Turkey Twizzlers apparently are some kind of turkey sausage thingy. From what I've learned from our UK members they've been banned over there b/c they're so unhealthy. I also found out that they buy our Lucky Charms cereal for $10/box.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Oct 2, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Turkey Twizzlers apparently are some kind of turkey sausage thingy. From what I've learned from our UK members they've been banned over there b/c they're so unhealthy. I also found out that they buy our Lucky Charms cereal for $10/box.



Yeah I caught that is chat I'm thinking setting up shop and shipping to UK


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2011)

Apples and cheese...*drool* 
I love it! I love cheese! Apples are meh, but cheese makes them better...lol


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Apples and cheese...*drool*
> I love it! I love cheese! Apples are meh, but cheese makes them better...lol


Cheese makes everything better


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes it does lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 3, 2011)

I love apples and sliced vermont cheddar cheese. I also love green grapes and cheese. Yummy. Although I am having my fave desert right now which is shredded coconut mixed with pecans and then I eat it with a spoon like it is cereal.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never had apples & cheese, but from what I'm reading here I think I wanna give it a shot. What kind of cheese? What kind of apple?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 3, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I've never had apples & cheese, but from what I'm reading here I think I wanna give it a shot. What kind of cheese? What kind of apple?



I like any green apples with a sharp cheddar cheese I also like golden delicious with (which are kind of yellow) with a sharp cheddar.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Erin! Tomorrow when I hit the farmer's market I'll get some home made cheese and some granny smith apples. 

quote='CtTortoiseMom' pid='321300' dateline='1317678810']


AnthonyC said:


> I've never had apples & cheese, but from what I'm reading here I think I wanna give it a shot. What kind of cheese? What kind of apple?



I like any green apples with a sharp cheddar cheese I also like golden delicious with (which are kind of yellow) with a sharp cheddar.
[/quote]


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 3, 2011)

Anthony you'll love it. Just cut up your apple into wedges, and cut up some thin slices of cheese and pop em in your mouth! The combo is super tasty! 

Mary Anne, how did the bubble tea adventure go?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 3, 2011)

Totally psyched! I've never met a slice of cheese I didn't like!! 



blafiriravt said:


> Anthony you'll love it. Just cut up your apple into wedges, and cut up some thin slices of cheese and pop em in your mouth! The combo is super tasty!
> 
> Mary Anne, how did the bubble tea adventure go?


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried the apples with cheese! I loved it but then I got allergic to apples and couldn't eat them again


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 3, 2011)

Angrycowgoesmoo said:


> I tried the apples with cheese! I loved it but then I got allergic to apples and couldn't eat them again



Awww dookie.  That's too bad. I don't know whatI would do if I couldn't have this snack!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Apples and cheese...*drool*
> ...


It's like you can read my mind  hahaha


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 3, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> Angrycowgoesmoo said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the apples with cheese! I loved it but then I got allergic to apples and couldn't eat them again
> ...



I could still eat them but if even a little piece touches my face then that's when the allergic reaction happens. Sometimes my throat and tongue gets extremely itchy when I eat it too so it's a risk. I also start to twitch and if it touches my face I start to get hives and my face turns red and I even twitch more. Then it would start to spread and my whole body gets itchy.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 4, 2011)

"Am I the only one who does it? Slice up some thin apple wedges and throw a layer of extra sharp cheese on top? Mmmmm. Don't biff it if ya haven't tried it 

We usually have hot apple cider this time of year, and sugar-on-snow in the winter/spring. Hot grade A maple syrup poured right on a dish of snow. You can pick it right up with your fingers and pop it in your mouth."

Must be Nor' East traditions! I grew with all the above. The maple syrup on snow is called "Jack Wax" here. My family produced maple syrup on a large scale for three generations.

We often pour maple syrup on mashed potatoes or rice. We also bake chicken brushed with maple syrup. Another local favorite is honey corn bread. Basically regular corn bread with honey mixed in the batter and baked. 

A favorite I learned from a friend is a bagel with cream cheese and hot sauce on it.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> The maple syrup on snow is called "Jack Wax" here.


No yellow snow though right?


----------



## Claireabbo (Oct 4, 2011)

haha i like apples and peanut butter!!  and its wierd but i also like chocolate and lemonade!! hahha


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh man, Claire! Isn't that really REALLY REALLY sour?? If I want to torture myself I'll swish some Crest around in my mouth and follow it with an orange juice chaser! Bleh! 




Claireabbo said:


> haha i like apples and peanut butter!!  and its wierd but i also like chocolate and lemonade!! hahha


----------



## dmmj (Oct 4, 2011)

I also like peanut butter (chunky) and carrots (the baby ones)


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 4, 2011)

Captain-that just weird-peanut butter and carrots-sounds like I have to try it!


----------



## Candy (Oct 4, 2011)

I love apples and cheese and apples and peanut butter. Haven't tried the coke with peanuts thing because I don't drink coke.  I see that you live in Vermont. It is so beautiful there, especially in the fall. I'm requesting to see pictures (if you have some available.) That's one place that I would love to visit.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 4, 2011)

Candy said:


> I love apples and cheese and apples and peanut butter. Haven't tried the coke with peanuts thing because I don't drink coke.  I see that you live in Vermont. It is so beautiful there, especially in the fall. I'm requesting to see pictures (if you have some available.) That's one place that I would love to visit.



I'm actually working on that for all of you right now.  This year is especially pretty. 




GBtortoises said:


> "Am I the only one who does it? Slice up some thin apple wedges and throw a layer of extra sharp cheese on top? Mmmmm. Don't biff it if ya haven't tried it
> 
> We usually have hot apple cider this time of year, and sugar-on-snow in the winter/spring. Hot grade A maple syrup poured right on a dish of snow. You can pick it right up with your fingers and pop it in your mouth."
> 
> ...


 
Mmm. I usually will put garden grown habaneros in my bagel with cream cheese. Love that combo  I HAVE actually heard of it called "Jack Wax" before! I think it is a north east thing, but I'm finding more people like it than I thought! A very widespread treat.


----------



## hali (Oct 4, 2011)

we in the Uk do the apple and cheese thing - green apples and strong chedder. my kiddies also like celery with peanut butter


----------



## jaizei (Oct 4, 2011)

I eat peanut butter with just about anything. Cookies, chips, fruit, vegetables.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 4, 2011)

I do the peanut butter thing as well. Hali, the stronger the cheddar the better


----------

